# Intoxicated squirrel



## whiteskunk (Feb 7, 2010)

Squirrel gets drunk eating fermented pumpkin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q

possible LOTD


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao it kept running in circles xD


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

Despite whatever completely unsubstantiated rumors you may hear, I am not that squirrel.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Old, but good.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought humans were the only ones who can get Drunk, I thought Wrong....


----------

